# There Goes My Horse...



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Sometimes I think the water jump is God's way of telling us we smell and need a bath!!!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, welld one to the ones who stayed on! for some of them you could see the refusal coming before it happened but some it just happened out of the blue or they messed up the strides or the horse tripped. This is the reason I not very fond of jumping lol.


----------



## Roxanneify (Jul 21, 2009)

In a few of the clips, the horses look like they're just like "Surprise!".


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Kiki said:


> Sometimes I think the water jump is God's way of telling us we smell and need a bath!!!



hahaaha!:lol:


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, It's almost like the horses are going "ok ok ok i'm ganna jump I'm ganna jump... WHOW that's huge! *breaks*" Lol


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

The water one was funny.

That person riding was horrible, itwas mainley their fault, you couldtell


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> The water one was funny.
> 
> That person riding was horrible, itwas mainley their fault, you couldtell


Um... what was so horrible about it? All I saw was that she didn't prepare her horse very well... but didn't think her riding was all that bad.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, some good riders! Some of them deserved to fall, but most were really good riders!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

I've seen it before, the same person has like 2 other videos of people falling, plus a video of a a huge plane taking off near the showgrounds. There is like this huge roar, and all the car alarms go off because the ground vibrated, but the horse and rider doing their course at the time just keep going like nothing happened  Its pretty awesome. I think its called "VROOM" or something like that.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow good to know its not just me who falls off most of the time when a horse refuses haha


----------

